# Great Big Bacon Day



## Sven Svensson (Mar 18, 2022)

Back on the 21st of Feb I dry cured a whole bunch of buckboard and belly bacon. I think I had 30-40 lbs of it curing. Thursday morning I started up the Yoder and within minutes I got the rising line of thin blue smoke. The neighbors were going to love or hate me.








I took it all out of the garage fridge as the Yoder was warming up. Onto the counter it went to assess what I had.






I decided to cut it open and put it directly in the smoker, no secondary drying phase in the fridge.






I set it to 160 and left it for 2 hours while I went on my daily 6 mile hike in the hills. I knew the Yoder would take good care of it all.






When I came back the belly bacon was almost at 140 so I waited a few more minutes and then pulled it when it crossed the mark. The color was incredible. I had just enough of my 50/50 KnottyWood plum and Lumberjack cherry left for the 2 hour smoke. I refilled the bin with Cookin’Pellets Competition blend and pressed on. But I replaced the belly bacon I pulled out to wrap with some chicken breasts and a couple giant yams. You can also see the corned beef on the bottom left I used to make that Irish pizza.







The buckboard bacon took a little bit longer to hit 140 but the color got even more intense. I took it off to cool and to wrap for a trip back to the garage fridge to mellow. The color looked so crazy it almost looked fake. I promise I did not enhance these photos one bit. It’s straight off my phone.







I’ll be slicing it all up soon and will post a couple more shots of that when it happens. In addition to the color the smell was intoxicating and even my wife commented on how it made the whole house smell incredible.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 18, 2022)

Fun isn’t it?
Looks fantastic. Temp went a little fast maybe, but starting at 160* is high. If it makes you happy, I have no complaints. I like about 5 hours of warm smoke on mine. Nice job.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 18, 2022)

Incredible, beautiful color! Looks like you stocked up!  Waiting for a pick with sliced bacon...


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 18, 2022)

Wow, looks awesome, that is definitely on my short list. If I were your neighbor i'd be lined up for some.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 19, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Fun isn’t it?
> Looks fantastic. Temp went a little fast maybe, but starting at 160* is high. If it makes you happy, I have no complaints. I like about 5 hours of warm smoke on mine. Nice job.


It was a fast start but I had a lot to cook that day. I’m not a big fan of lots of smoke, never have been, so this generally a good profile for me. I’m crazy happy about the Yoder as it always delivers a great cook.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 19, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Wow, looks awesome, that is definitely on my short list. If I were your neighbor i'd be lined up for some.


I make sure I keep my neighbors supplied as I live in an HOA with one of the directors next door. Best to not have too many grilling rules to hinder my little projects.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks great Sven, nice to see a full smoker, great colour  and in for the slicing day

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2022)

That sure is a load of bacon!
Your right the color is just crazy!
Looking forward to the sliced shots!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 19, 2022)

You knocked that one out of the park Sven. That's a ton of great looking bacon right there. As you and others have noted, the color on the BBB is astonishing. Just beautiful sir and very well done.

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2022)

It all looks fantastic . Love the color . 
I've been starting at higher temps , works great .


----------



## sandyut (Mar 19, 2022)

Great color on that bacon!  Man you killed it.  Great work


----------

